# Dro Install Grizzly  G1008 Knee Mill



## Dman1114 (Nov 28, 2015)

I purchased this older Grizzly mill a few months back....




I decided to go with a 3 Axis Dro with Glass scales.  and use a Igage absolute for the Quill....


I went with this for the Main 3 axis

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High...xis-digital-readout-and-3-pcs/1556577283.html

Ordered it on the 21st.... and it showed up at my door on 27th...

I also bought 2 of the Igageing absolute dros....   1 for the mill quill and one for my Lathe tailstock....

I decided to start with the Quill and get that out of the way first.....

I feel everything Came out pretty Good....    And i was able to Keep the use of the quill Stops...
























Still need to fig out what to do with the wire and the display.....


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice job. And nice mill.


----------



## DoogieB (Nov 29, 2015)

That's a nice job!  Very clean installation and I'm saving those pictures. 

I know a stop isn't necessary when you have a DRO, put when doing repetitive work it's so nice to just bang into a stop for depth and not have to stare down a number display every time. 

For the wire and display, I would wait until you install the 3 axis DRO and see if you want to group them together.  Then you have to figure-out where to put the DRO display.  It's never ending!


----------



## Dman1114 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you...   little late, well not really but i think i like it right where i put it when i was trying it out .

Just had to make it more secure ...

I took the factory bracket that was made for the scale... made a spacer bushing for the thumb screw and mounted it to the lower side of the cover...  tapped it for 2 4mm screws..

now I'm gonna look for a short cord (if i can find one???)  and tidy up the wire....

Glad i have a decent assortment of taps.... made this go a lot easier... lots of drilling and tapping.


----------



## JPigg55 (Nov 29, 2015)

Dman1114 said:


> now I'm gonna look for a short cord (if i can find one???)  and tidy up the wire....


 
The only place I know of that sells cables that will work on igaging scales is D cables (http://www.dcables.net/).
They use a mini B to mini B that's male to male, almost impossible to find.
It's hard to find on their site as well. They sell 2 lengths, a 6' and a 3' if I remember correctly.


----------



## Dman1114 (Nov 29, 2015)

It took some searching but i found one..... maybe this may help someone else in the future...

Its 9.25" long....  should be about perfect.


I removed the Link to the cable  because it is a 4 wire .... and needs to be a 5 wire.

this one did not work


----------



## JPigg55 (Nov 30, 2015)

I'll see if I can fins the ones on D cables and add the links. Seems I remember them being a lot cheaper there.


----------



## JPigg55 (Nov 30, 2015)

Found the 3' one. http://www.dcables.net/USB-mini-B-5-pin-male-to-mini-B-5-pin-with-all-pins-3-Feet.aspx
$5.99 vs $12


----------



## kingmt01 (Dec 8, 2015)

I have the same mill in a different flavor. That thing was a pain to decide where to mount my scales. I did my quail similar.


----------



## Dman1114 (Feb 29, 2016)

I know its been some time.....   But i got busy with other stuff going on and i really only needed the DRO on the quill...


So this weekend i got some ambition and decided to tackle the Main DRO.....    


This dro i got From Aliexpress...http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High...xis-digital-readout-and-3-pcs/1556577283.html.


Im very pleased with the DRO...   I Gave them my measurements of my machine and the sent me the scales cut to the size i gave them.


everything went pretty smooth so far.   Ive only done the the X and the Y.....


I need to come up with a plan to tackle the Z at a later date.   But for now i have the X and Y.  


I still need to trim the lower edge of the X cover.    then i have to make some new extended gib locks .

otherwise its all set...   here is some pictures..


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Feb 29, 2016)

looks similiar to my DRO I got it from aliexpress as well.  been working fine. not sure I will put one on the quill yet.


----------



## DoogieB (Mar 1, 2016)

Looking good!

For more scale mounting ideas, if you look towards the end of this video from Doubleboost he describes in detail how he mounted the DRO's on his mill which is very similar.


----------



## Dman1114 (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks For the Link Doogie.....  it gave me some ideas...

Now i just need to order some AL....


----------



## Dman1114 (Apr 27, 2016)

well... I bought a 3 axis dro.... mine aswell install the whole thing.....  the X and Y have been done for a while... figure now its time to tackle the Z  (knee)


have got much done but the top bracket....   The scale will be pointing toward the rear and I'm gonna have to make some sort of bracket run Over the scale and to the knee ....  

heres what i got so far....


----------



## Dman1114 (Apr 29, 2016)

well it took me 3 nights.... but i got it done....     













And the final product....  






Hope this helps someone else.

Next Up   VFD!!!!


----------



## BGHansen (Apr 30, 2016)

Great job on the Z-axis.  Wish I'd have seen your install before I did mine . . .  I made a couple of tapered blocks that bolted to the column, then spent an hour trying to tram it out.  Great idea attaching directly to the obviously parallel surface to the axis travel.  Have fun making chips!

Bruce


----------



## DoogieB (Apr 30, 2016)

Interesting setup.  Can you still get at the knee lock?


----------



## Dman1114 (Apr 30, 2016)

Yes... That was one of my concerns when i was brainstorming....

I just need to Make a new Lock....  that is a little longer....  wont be an issue.


----------



## DoogieB (May 2, 2016)

Yeah I think Doubleboost just used something like a long-handled T wrench to reach in as a lock.

Congrats on finishing the project!  I think many people underestimate the amount of work it takes to get the 3 axis DRO properly installed on these small mills.  I want to finish re-felting my lathe before I tackle the DRO on my mill, so it's possible I won't get started until next year.


----------

